# Has anyone had experience w/ the PDP Pacific LX series drums by Drum Workshop?



## BTFStan (Jan 27, 2012)

I have never played one before, but I am thinking about buying one used for $425. Comes with a double pedal and an extra set of heads. Would this be a good deal? Help me out guys!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 2, 2012)

If you need a practice set for your room, then yes, buy it.

However, I think you can get a better price than $425 for it!


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a set, and they are actually REALLY good quality. They actually used pitch matched DW shells. 
They perform extremely well in a studio.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 4, 2012)

thedrummerkid said:


> I have a set, and they are actually REALLY good quality. They actually used pitch matched DW shells.
> They perform extremely well in a studio.



This is probably true. I haven't played on them since they first came out maybe 10 or so years ago. At the time, they weren't anything to write home about, but of course, things change.

For $425, and especially for less, I'd give it a shot.


----------

